# Some random pics of my dog and fosters



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Here are some pics of dogs that are staying or do stay or live at our house.
Oh and a random one of me and my daughter. I'm camera shy normally but my husband thought my hair was funny!!
Sorry taken with cell phone.
Border Collie is my inlaws dog Fergus, he is nearly 12
Foster greyhounds enjoying some lamb ribs (brindle and white) and my boy Stanley (black)
All snuggled up for bed recently on a coldish night.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Love their jumpers. :thumb:

I use fleeces for ours when we go camping in our van and also if we have a cold night in the house. They love them.

Beautiful collie.:smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I Love the greyhound pajama party! The border collie is super cute too!


----------

